# Grox Burgers!



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Grox Burgers! Everybody loves them! And apparently they're sold by a galaxy spanning cartel who control all Grox Burger production. 

My question is how powerful would this cartel be? They're trusted with the most precious resource the Imperium produces not to mention a possible method of stopping the nids. So what are their security forces likely to be like? How big would their fleets be and how much political acumen would they have. Would they be similar to a Rouge Trader or to a Navigator House? And why is their hardly any info about these guys?

By the way if I can work this out I'm definatly planning a Grox Burgers Cartel Imperial Guard force.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I've never heard of a cartel like this before, though if one existed it would certainly be rather powerful, the same as any organisation that had exclusive access to a particular product across the entire Imperium.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I never heard of it either until I was reading up on Catachan over at Lexicanum. Aparently it's old fluff from the days of Necromunda which has never been retconned (according to my old and sagicious local GW manager) if anybody has anymore info on McGrox's i would very happy.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

It's a little known fluff fact that the Inqusition, the Ecclesiarchy, the Astartes, and, indeed, The Emperor himself are really just figureheads and puppets manipulated by the Grox Burger Cartel. The biggest conspiracy in the 40K universe is that all the current problems facing the Imperium, be it chaos, tyranids, or the necron are fascimile threats created by Groxxers'ma'Boxxers (tm) in order to drive humanity to seek comfort foods, thereby increasing revenue. 

Of course, Groxxers'ma'Boxxers fiercely guards this secret. You think exterminateus is meant to wipe out traitorous planets? Ha. Whole worlds have been known to disappear and people are cut off mid sente-


----------

